# Handrail...Should I try?



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

Need some handrail to go from the house to the basement. 10-12 ft long 

Sure I could go to lowes and buy it pre-made.........but what fun is that. Is it worth it to try and make it myself?

If so, any suggestions size etc, bits.

I want to make most of all the trim that goes into this basement job at home. Just a satisfaction thing. Got it all primed yesterday and it looks like a million bucks. I'm so ready to start the fun stuff now

Happy 4th everyone

Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

They are fun to make, you will need 3 bits I got my from MLCS ,,,,they are not cheap bits so to say you may want to just buy one, if all you need is 12ft long...

But they do come in handy for other jobs,,I made 12ea. 8ft long Oak ones for my sons wedding in Dec.2006 that held some flowers, a walk under thing... 


============


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey Joe, It has been my experience that I have spent more buying the stock to do something like that, than I would have spent buying it in the first place. Also, the shape of handrails call for some large bits. My rule of thumb is that I will buy material and make my own only if I can't buy the item in a certain type wood. Like if I were using cherry for trim, and could only get poplar for a hand rail or something.
Good luck with it.. Woodnut65


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

Yup...I'm buying em. Using all Maple downstairs..No reason I should not have a maple handrail 

Joe


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

You can make handrailing with a single bit available from Lee Valley #no.16J54.55 Molding Bit. If you don't have their catalogue....they have a web page at www.leevalley.com
The oak railings were made with this bit.

Lee


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Lee, I'll look into that bit. Looking orward to gettin it done!!

Joe


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi lablover,

I'm currently redoing the carpeted stair treads in our house with oak treads and even though I could probably buy them cheaper than I can make them if you include the time spent working on them, I know I will get a much greater sense of appreciation every time I walk up them if I make them myself....but maybe that's just me  

Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just the same bit but just a bit lower in price  

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-Bit...2399410QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-Shank-...0889026QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

===========



Lee Brubaker said:


> You can make handrailing with a single bit available from Lee Valley #no.16J54.55 Molding Bit. If you don't have their catalogue....they have a web page at www.leevalley.com
> The oak railings were made with this bit.
> 
> Lee


----------

